# New BIG SCARY SHOW: MHC special coverage, more



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Episode XXX

The (g)hosts have returned from meeting up in Columbus for the Midwest Haunter's Convention and they have brought you a show packed with coverage of the convention's 10th year. An onslaught of interviews from vendors and personalities on the show floor. Can't miss insight by vendors and special announcements await you around every dark corner of the show. The highlight of this week's coverage comes with an in depth interview with one of the show organizer's Kelly Collins. He has big news about the future of the show, and how there could be more opportunities for the show and tours to feature your haunt.

The (g)hosts are together under one roof so we feature a conversation about their experiences at the 2013 MHC show. If you missed the show and want all of the inside details or you want to reminisce on a whirlwind weekend, we have it covered in this special live edition pseudo-roundtable.

Badger hasn't forgotten you need to stay up to date on haunt happens so Deadline news is coming at you. We have candid comments, surprises, and general fun and craziness that makes the haunt conventions so special.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

